# New puzzle "Rubik's Bank".



## Zubon (Sep 24, 2010)

I saw a new puzzle today in stores in Japan. It is supposed to be officially released tomorrow but there are a few on sale now.

The name is "Rubik's Bank" or "Rubik's Cube Bank" in Japanese.

Basically it is a large 3x3 cube that is also a money bank that can only be opened when the cube is in its solved state. (I have a sneaking suspicion that if only the top layer is solved it will be able to be opened.)

This puzzle is very similar to the Gift Cube by Oskar van Deventer.

http://www.youtube.com/user/OskarPuzzle#p/u/18/b-9G7hCBHS8

It would actually be pretty good to put some kind of present or ring into it and give it to someone. Only if they figure out how to solve the cube, will they be able to get the present.

There are no pictures up on Amazon yet but you can see it here:

http://item.rakuten.co.jp/marusou/mh503963/

http://thumbnail.image.rakuten.co.jp/s/[email protected]_mall/bo-ya/cabinet/00197698/img56922573.jpg


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 24, 2010)

I think it looks cool, but I like Oskar's better. It seems to have a lot more space inside. But cool puzzle.


----------



## Owen (Sep 24, 2010)

Looks like you only need to solve one side. I guess a lot of non-cubers will be happy about that.


----------



## goatseforever (Sep 24, 2010)

>$47 on eBay

I want one, but I think I'll wait for the Chinese knockoff


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 25, 2010)

looks pretty cool and yes i think you only need to solve 1 side
I found a $41 on eBay


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 25, 2010)

wow..,


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 25, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> >$47 on eBay
> 
> I want one, but I think I'll wait for the Chinese knockoff


 


Alcuber said:


> looks pretty cool and yes i think you only need to solve 1 side
> I found a $41 on eBay


 
Or you could buy the gift cube for ~250
or the gift pyramid for ~360


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice, I will try to stock this for my store.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll get this ONLY if you have to solve the whole thing.


----------



## theace (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm definitely getting this one. Though ONLY if it needs to be solved COMPLETELY. and if it's cheaper...


----------



## Nestor (Oct 2, 2010)

$40 so you can save some pennies... something does not make sense here.


----------



## Zubon (Oct 2, 2010)

On Amazon Japan it is 2362 yen which is around $28 US.


----------



## number1failure (Oct 4, 2010)

Zubon said:


> On Amazon Japan it is 2362 yen which is around $28 US.


 
I was looking on Amazon Japan, but couldn't find it. Do you have a link?

EDIT: Nvm, I found it. But is it possible to order it from America?


----------



## Joker (Oct 4, 2010)

Owen said:


> Looks like you only need to solve one side. I guess a lot of non-cubers will be happy about that.


 
You guys mean layer I'm guessing. Most non cubers cannot solve a layer, but quite a few can solve a side.
I'm probably not going to get one...sure its cool and all, but it'll just collect dust, I see no reason for it.


----------



## number1failure (Oct 4, 2010)

I might get it, but will probably get a new v-7 first.


----------



## Samania (Oct 4, 2010)

Joker said:


> You guys mean layer I'm guessing. Most non cubers cannot solve a layer, but quite a few can solve a side.
> I'm probably not going to get one...sure its cool and all, but it'll just collect dust, I see no reason for it.


 
Nope. Side. 
http://thumbnail.image.rakuten.co.jp/s/[email protected]_mall/bo-ya/cabinet/00197698/img56922573.jpg

look at the 3rd little image thingy. 

I would buy it if they sold it at my local toys R us.


----------



## RyanO (Oct 4, 2010)

You can probably just pop an edge out


----------



## Zubon (Oct 4, 2010)

Samania said:


> Nope. Side.
> http://thumbnail.image.rakuten.co.jp/s/[email protected]_mall/bo-ya/cabinet/00197698/img56922573.jpg
> 
> look at the 3rd little image thingy.
> ...



Yes, you are right. The translation of that image is:

1. Insert coins into the yellow center piece. (It can hold up to 100 500yen coins.)
2. Play with it just like a regular Rubik's cube.
3. Solve the green FACE to remove your coins.

You only need to solve one face, not one layer.

"この商品は、日本国外にお届けすることができません。" This product can not be shipped internationally.


Looking recently on Amazon Japan, there is another money box cube type puzzle called the IQubank (IQ+Cube+Bank).

http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463376756&pf_rd_i=489986

There are a few color variations and the description is very vague about its workings. It just says that the money box can not be opened until it is solved. If you go the the website, it asks you for a password that is written in the instruction manual.

It is only around $5 so I might get it if I find some more information about it.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 4, 2010)

Oskar's gift cube and that both seem better than the actual Rubik's Bank. 

I'll probably end up getting one, though, if I can buy it somewhere local and I can afford it.


----------



## number1failure (Oct 4, 2010)

The IQBank you found is most likely what I will get for the time being, although I would like to have something that looks more "official", even though it's probably not even linked with Rubik's in any way.

EDIT: Upon further reading, I have discovered that the IQBank can also not be delivered outside of Japan. Bummer.

EDIT 2: Also, for my input on the whole "Face-Layer" thing, if the green face could be in any order, wouldn't there just be the same notches in the green pieces to slide the center out, since it can be in any order of the green face? Well couldn't you just shape the notches a little differently so that each specific piece with a green sticker had to be in a certain place to be able to slide the center out? I'm trying to word this as best as possible but I can't think of a good way. Does anyone else get what I'm saying?


----------



## Zubon (Oct 4, 2010)

number1failure said:


> The IQBank you found is most likely what I will get for the time being, although I would like to have something that looks more "official", even though it's probably not even linked with Rubik's in any way.
> 
> EDIT: Upon further reading, I have discovered that the IQBank can also not be delivered outside of Japan. Bummer.
> 
> EDIT 2: Also, for my input on the whole "Face-Layer" thing, if the green face could be in any order, wouldn't there just be the same notches in the green pieces to slide the center out, since it can be in any order of the green face? Well couldn't you just shape the notches a little differently so that each specific piece with a green sticker had to be in a certain place to be able to slide the center out? I'm trying to word this as best as possible but I can't think of a good way. Does anyone else get what I'm saying?


 
I see what you mean about changing the mechanism so that you can only open the cube if a LAYER is solved. However that would mean that the orientation of the center piece would be a factor. (Much like a picture cube)

Although there is not much information about the IQubank, I don't think it is a twisty puzzle. Looking at the different color variations and how the center piece with the slot to insert coins is split into two colored pieces, I think it is an assembly puzzle.

http://www.amazon.co.jp/トイボックス-1804C-アイキューバンク-ブラック-レッド/dp/B001G7PG28/ref=pd_sim_t_4


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Oct 4, 2010)

In theory, the correct pieces to detach the side must be the solve side 
and the pieces contacting it, so if you did F2L with the heart side as your 
cross, you'd be in for a bittersweet surprise, lol.


----------

